# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (11)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

I appear to have nothing to do today, have an empty house and am seriously considering getting a second snake. I've cleared the space for it and everything... This is something of an addiction. 
P.S. DAMN YOU TO THE DEPTHS OF HELL KATIEC FOR MAKING ME THINK THAT ONE ISNT ENOUGH!!!!!!


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought that 1 would be enough, got 5 now...


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

This is a brilliant Blog! I'm gonna subscribe...I;m thinking of getting a royal python and keeping it without me dad knowin lol...you've given me courage!!!

Thanks!:no1:


----------

